# vip722 wireless



## merlin80232 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you connent wirelessly yo the vip722


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure what your question is exactly... but it is in the wrong forum, so I am re-locating it.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

merlin80232 said:


> Can you connent wirelessly yo the vip722


I believe the question is "Can you connect wirelessly to the VIP 722?"

If you are asking about wireless broadband, the answer is yes using a Wi-Fi adapter. If you are asking about video connecting wireless to a TV in the house, it is possible but you need gear that DISH Network does not supply yet.

You can go aftermarket and they make SD transmitters that use RCA connections in (you'd want to use the TV2 out for the UHF remote already setup) and then there is a receiver you attach to the TV you want the signal to go to. I am not even sure if they are readily available but you can probably order them online.

If you are looking at the antenna on the receiver, that is just the UHF antenna for the TV2 remote. It does not transmit picture. Hope that helps.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> If you are asking about wireless broadband, the answer is yes using a Wi-Fi adapter.


More specifically, you have two options:

- an Ethernet-based WiFi adapter, usually marketed as a "Wireless Game adapter" for consoles with Ethernet but no WiFi, or

- one very specific model of USB adapter is supported: Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter WNDA3100 version 2. It's the only USB adapter that has drivers installed in the 722's firmware.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

You can also get a WiFi access point, or a multiport WiFi router that can be configured as an assess point. The advantage of a router is that you can use the switch on it to connect all nearby ethernet enabled devices.


----------

